# Remember Combid Spansules?



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Just wondering if anybody else on here remembers a drug in the 1980's called Combid for IBS. It was a miracle drug for me. Too bad they took it off the market. As usual when something helps they take it off the market.







I just love these gramlins


----------

